# Haunted Halloween Hayride



## jasper (Aug 12, 2002)

Haunted Halloween Hayride

TOTAL PARTY KILL HOO HOO!

I got bored last week and could not find my notebook of city and side adventurers, so I started on quick first level adventurer. Created a lot of aristocrats, experts, adepts, warrior, and assassin. I used a twenty five-point buy.  Each character had a choice of tow magic items. Further each character had a mission to complete. 
The candy coating was if the player completed the mission 500 xp would be awarded to their current character. However they had to choose from sealed envelopes with the stereotype on the outside of envelope. And could not share their mission with others. 
The players were given about 20 minutes to finish their characters and buy supplies.
They could make them any race but the stats could not be changed. Anything from the PHB and the special shopping list could be purchased. And choose any feats.
The normal group is 2 couples and a father son team.
The possible cast of characters
Prom King and Queen aristocrats with high charisma and lots of money.
Captain of Football team Warrior with high strength and about 40 gp.
Halfback from the football team almost same as captain.
Cheerleaders aristocrats with good mix of stats. 
Goths adepts with about 30 gp
Students experts with high int and I think about 65 gp
D&D player charisma with a –1 mod and 20 gp

Shopping list
Good suit/dress 	30 or 40 gp with +2 charisma bonus
Leather Gothic suit?? Gp but +1 to ac
Sneakers		5 gp but +2 to move silently
Cell Phone		25 gp (secret ability)
Goth Necklace and Chain belt	1d4 damage when used as weapon
.45 caliber		45 gp?? 7 shots
Switch blade		5 or 10 gp does 1d3

Other stuff, which hopefully the players will post.

The movie opens on the banner proclaiming Prom Night Haunted Hayride.
Mrs. Grey a 7-foot half orc English Teacher and Coach are door guards to the Gym. They are bored and wanting to get the night over. Plus Mrs. Grey does not like holding a hayride on Halloween. 
First to arrive is Michael Captain of the football team (David’s son and who does play football Race Dwarf). Michael is doing a Goth theme tonight. Coach shakes him down and finds the hip flask. But since he on the team, he let it slide.  Michael mission is to kiss the cheerleaders, prom queen, beat up the Goths, give wedgies to the nerd or beat them up.

As the coach is finishing with Michael, the puny gothic guy David walks up and slaps Michael on the back and mumbles something about joining the Goth side. Michael turns and punches out David. The coach steps in and breaks it up. Coach sends Michael inside with the penalty of extra laps Monday.  He then tosses the Goth against the wall and shakes him down. However he misses the switchblade and necklace. He lets David rest against the wall till he recovers and turns to see a nerd approaching. David mission make fun of the jocks, and embarrass the nerds.

Up comes Jenny the D&D player who starts mouthing off to the Coach. (Race halfling.) After some verbal byplay and since he is reluctant to touch this super pale nerd, he does a quick frisk. Missing the .38 caliber and switchblade. Her mission. Kill them all it pay back time. That will teach them to pick on her since the first grade.

Next to the coach is the A student Dexter. (Mission kiss the cheerleaders and prom queen). The coach asks how his three scholarships are doing. Just as the coach is about to discover the switchblade the nerd is packing. Dexter cuts loose with a loud fart. (David had cast Ghost Sound but I ruled it gave the nerd a bonus on hide check and with it just squeaked by the coach’s spot check).

Finally the Prom King Butch shows up wearing a nice suit. He is carrying a suit of studded leather, a short sword, and has hidden a .45 under his suit. The armour and sword are for the history club. The coach automatically takes the sword and places in his trunk. But he lets the Prom King in just to get the dance started. (Mission survive!)

Talk about a well-armed dance. 
The hay ride starts in the wagon are two cheerleaders, the football team captain, the gothic guy, the D&D player, prom king, and the A student. Mrs. Grey and the coach are driving.  The approach the more wood lined lane when they hear motorcycles in distance behind them.

Suddenly the “Hobs” roar up on their cycles. The “Hobs” are gang of Harley Davidson riding Hobgoblins. One of the four looks like Peter Faulk and another look like Ernest Borgdine. The “Hobs” have a goblin head mounted to their handlebars. After some verbal exchanges, David casts create water in front of Ernest’s cycle. This causes Ernest to crash and the four hobgoblins to fun over them. Every one breathes a sigh of relief and the jock gets kisses from the cheerleaders. 

Later the nerd smarts mouth the jock. Michael leaves the girls behind which the Prom King slips into his place. Dexter does not back down and is given a wedgie. The Prom King is showing off his new cell phone to the cheerleaders. Michael turns to reclaim his place when five “hobs” roar out of the darkness with torches lit! Crossbows go off. On missing the football player and two taking out the coach who slumps over and falls to the street. Then the torches are thrown into the wagon. One misses but hits the horse which bolts.  The jock tries to run to front of wagon but is trip by the D&D Player! As he wind mills for balance, David the Goth guy gives him a shove with his foot. That and the turn causes the football player to land face first in the midst of the “Hobs”.

He shakes it off and charges Ernest Borgdine.  Meanwhile the Prom King pulls his .45 and moves to the back of the wagon to get a better shot. He does not notice the D&D girl palm his cell phone smash it against the side of wagon and toss over.  Butch’s shot takes out Ernest and Michael jumps on the Harley just as two crossbow bolts slam into him taking him out. (don’t love it when players corporate.)

Some hay and hay bales  has caught on fire! The players and cheerleaders are tossing of the wagon. They start crossing a old wooden bridge. The A student and Prom King manage to toss the last hay bale right into the path of  “hobs” which cause a massive pile up and sets the bridge on fire. But they wiped out the “Hob” motorcycle gang.

Mrs. Grey manages to halt the horse in front of the old “S. King” mansion. Which has been vacant for twenty years and has a recent “just sold” sign on the gate. As the teacher calms down the cheerleaders, Butch the Prom King volunteers to go check the house to see if they have turn on the phone lines. He is slightly miffed about losing his new cell phone. He leaves. And the party waits and waits. And waits. Ten minutes go by. Twenty minutes go by. Finally thirty minutes go by and Mrs. Gray leads the party up to house. 

The fog has rolled in and visibility is down to a hundred feet.  The path is lined by thick bushes.  The party walks by the super smart Prom King, who is willing to mess up his nice suit by hiding in the bushes. He watches them pass and waits. 

They push open the doors. Mrs. Grey pulls out her zippo and Dexter turns on his flashlight which he had stuck in his pocket protector.  David borrows the zippo and ask Jenny to see if they can find the basement to turn on the power. Mrs. Gray , the two cheerleaders and Dexter go to find the kitchen to see if there is a phone.

As David and Jenny are nearing the bottom of stairs to basement, David hears the click of gun behind. He tries to dodge but Jenny shots him in the back. David throws himself backwards up the stairs to try to grapple with Jenny. He snaps the zippo off. Plunging both of them into darkness. David misses jenny who had tumbled forward out of his grasp. He hears hear tumbling down the rest of stairs and crashing into some paint cans. He starts low crawling on his back up the stairs when he hears Jenny charge up the stairs. He stops and gets ready to kick her by raising his foot in hopes she run into it. She ends her charge and stops and listens for him. She pulls out her switch blade and moves slowly and quietly up the stairs. She senses David’s foot but is only able to move a little out of way of the kick. She throw herself forward stabbing and killing David. She giggles a little bit and moves up the stairwell.

Meanwhile the party has found the hallway to kitchen. As they get close, they notice the door has just closed.

Mrs. Grey asks, “Butch is that you?”

Silence is the reply.

Dexter, “Butch is that you?”

“LEAVE”

Mrs. Gray, “we not leaving young man and the joke is not funny…”

The rest is lost as a huge man with a orc great axe and wearing a white hockey mask (used the troll stats) slams the door open. Everyone runs for the door. As they try to open the door the masked man enters the room and throws the axe, which kills Mrs. Grey. (Yea! Another extra down.)  The door is open and cheerleaders dash down the stairs and the path. The nerd is caught by Jason’s huge hand who lifts him off the floor and slowly starts chocking him to death. Dexter pulls his switchblade out and stabs Jason in the wrist. He ducks under the roundhouse as he drops to floor. Dexter scrambles for the door as Jason stops and pulls the axe out of Mrs. Gray’s body. 

Just as Dexter hits the last step he notices one of cheerleader has tripped and fallen. He stops to help get to her feet. Jason’s slams the door open and spies the two of them, he lets fly with ax take out the cheerleader.( yes I try to take out extras first). Dexter just stares at the body and Jason. Jason starts to close in. Dexter grabs the axe and tries to heft it about his head. Jason grabs the axe one handedly. He starts to pull out of Dexter’s hand, who throws his weight backwards and pulls on the axe. As Jason pulls the axe, Dexter lets go which causes Jason to over balance himself. Dexter slashes Jason other hand and turns to run. (I could roll over a 7 to hit Dexter after the first grab). Jason grabs the axe two handedly and splits the nerd in twain.  Jason start stalking the other  cheerleader.

He just passes the Prom King who has been hiding in the bushes. (Butch made his hide check). Jenny has just discovered the body of Mrs. Gray when she hears the kaboom of a gun outside. The Prom King in an act of stupidity shoots Jason. Twice. Jason closes with the Prom King and kills him.

Jenny has been slowly sneaking down the path and try to sneak pass Jason. No such luck. The fog has gotten thicker and she bumps into him. She screams as the ax descends. 

The End.
What was interesting is the jock Michael got his mission really done before the party got rid of him. He then started helping me with rolls.


----------



## Tickleberry (Aug 12, 2002)

*Set up!*

I do believe I have been set up big time. Jasper knew my penchant for keeping a party together and alive. I play mostly rangers, clerics, and rogues. I never play evil characters like assassins; he knows I hate that, so the one stereotype I was likely to pick would be slated as an assassin. 

My choices? Prom queen, cheerleader, goth girl, nerd girl, and d&d girl. I have another stereo type in mind when I think cheerleader and prom queen (think brainless with attitude), no way whatsoever. 

Gothic? Nerd? Possible, Gothics though, are anything but cheerful, as far as I know. They wear entirely too many piercings for my peace of mind. Nerd? Yeah, but entirely too close to home (been there, done that, no thank you). That left D&D girl. 
Who knew? The Assasin? I would have thought that of Goth girl, or nerd girl. D&D girl? Assassin? 

Okay enough, I'm starting to repeat myself. I decided to go through with it because the experience from this would help Tickleberry keep her crew alive. Why another hobbit? Natural rogues, and an assassin is nothing but a seriously BAAAAD rogue. Plus the hide bonuses are ungodly.

Hey, name's Jhenn. Yeah, I know my personality is lovely, been told that many times, what's it to ya? Whatever. Being born short, imaginative, and entirely nonredneck (not to be confused with Southern, there is a difference) in the center of Redneckville is NOT good. So I'm different. Does that give the entire population the right to make my life miserable? I don't think so. While the collective imagination quota for the redneck population is zero, their quorum for compassion is slightly less. 

I'll have compassion. I won't torture them; I'll simply kill them. 

Take them completely out of my misery.

For this mission, I'm wearing my comfortable, quiet sneakers, switchblade, throwing dagger, my .38 special (with a homemade silencer), and my handbag to hide everything in.

I know, a handbag would be the first thing searched, right? That would require intelligence and imagination. Remember the intelligence quota for redneck central is 100, and that has to be shared out over the entire population.  Besides, I've made invisibility a specialty, and a caustic mouth that has kept me untouched through twelve long years of torture.

I showed up just in time to hear the coach smoozing all over the one other intelligent being in Redneck land. Unfortunately, he shares the same lack of imagination with the rest of his kin.

Can you guess what kind of greeting I got? Hmmm?
"Well Miss Ross (he couldn't even get the name right, it's Rawls), don't you look nice? I hear you might graduate this year, too."

"Check your roll again, Bub. I'm in the top ten. I aced this place. I won't ever have to see you bunch of losers again." Like I said, I'm so pleasant, he couldn't get rid of me fast enough. He found nothing.

Well, Mister Prom Queen, I mean king (not), finally shows up. He tries to bring in a sword and armor to the dance. Sheyeah right. They ALLOW the armor, can you beat it? Maybe he ain't as dumb as I thought, or the coach is dumber. Far more likely the coach is dumber than I thought.

Well, with the appearance of mister big shot, the hayride could begin. Probably the first night in my life I'll enjoy with rednecks around.

We haven't even gotten halfway down the road when the hobs show up. They're a motorcycle gang with a very even view of society. They hate everybody. They hit a wet patch and a couple pile up. The rest fire crossbows at us. The horses spook, especially when Coach falls off, dead. One less I have to kill myself.

The jock thinks this is the perfect time to pick on the nerd. He gets up, reaches over, and falls off. He's off balance once for the careening wagon, twice for being bent over, and thrice for the invisible girl tipping him over. I had hidden down in the hay, where no one could see me. What the hobs can't see, they (theoretically) can't hit.

While the hobs are busy with him, we might get away.
Mr. Prom King fires a .45 at them. Another hob goes down. How did he, of all people, get a .45 into the dance? He may be more difficult than I thought. I'll have to be careful. 
He mentions a cell phone. I take care of it for him. Nobody sees the nonentity take it, smash it, and throw it over. They're too concerned with the hobs. Well, they do have some survival instinct.

About the time we come in sight of the old King place, Ms. Grey gets the horses under control. There's a moat around it, with an old wooden bridge. I have an idea. Of course, brainiac takes credit for it. He does okay until he calls them "barrels of hay."

Our plan is simple. Throw the hay (lighted, of course) onto the bridge to burn it. Hay catches easily, and so does well seasoned wood. It doesn't hurt that one bale catches a large group and causes a pile up.

Now that the hobs are taken care of, I turn my attention to the King place. It is probably the one place in town I am genuinely scared of. Oh, the rumors aren't what scare me, though they are interesting. Old man king died a long time ago. I've heard he was murdered in a fascinating array of ways: hanged, shot, disemboweled, you name it. I've heard he committed suicide in just as many. Take your pick. Then there was the girl who axed her parents for freedom. Huh, if they'd been as rough on her as everyone's been on me, can't blame her, though it was very stupid to get caught.

No, the scarey part? Drugheads. They can't be reasoned with, they'd kill you as soon as look at you, and might change their mind halfway through. They are completely unpredictable, and that makes them more dangerous than myself.
The DEA had rounded up a whole bunch of them out of here not too long ago. Heh, they're like roaches. They could have reinfested this place almost as soon as the drugbusters left. I don't care if there IS a sold sign up. Until new occupants move in, and light this place it is still too dangerous for my taste.

Now get this, Ms. Grey wants Prom King to go up there, by himself, and see if we could use a phone. Can we say "guinea pig"? I can also say "opportunity".

"Oh great, send him off alone into who knows what. Great idea! There could be crackheads in there for all you know."

"For your information, miss smarteypants, the DEA cleaned this place out two weeks ago."

"Oh? And they caught every single dopehead  in town? I'm sure! They could have come back since then!"

"That's okay, I'll go." Sheesh, either he's braver than I thought, stupider, or he has a plan. Maybe he's brave and stupid. Either way, he doesn't come back.

Ms. Grey then gets the idea we should all go up there. If I'm smart, I would leave them to it. Nah, they might come out alive. I have to go. It doesn't help that I spot a HUGE fricking rat as soon as I come in the door.

The first bit of good news comes when she wants me and Rami, goth boy, to go down to the basement and look for anything to help us. Well, she just helped me, anyway.

She gives him a zippo to light our way, and sends us merrily on our way.  Halfway down the stairs, I pull my .38 and silencer out, shooting him in the back. He's still up, and the zippo goes out. 

I hear him climbing up. If he makes it, I'm toast. I have to take him out. I charge, he's not where I thought he was. I listen, hear, and dodge the kick meant to send me down the stairs. I stab out with my knife. He's not there. 

It's a waiting game now. He's got to get away from me to survive, and I have to kill him to survive. Whoever makes the first mistake, dies. I hear him, he kicks, and grazes me.  I stab, and kill him. I win.

Off in the distance I hear a familiar kaboom. Looks like I'm not the only monster here. I warned them about the crack heads. Did they listen? Noooo. Serves them right. About this time I nearly step in what's left of Ms. Grey. Ugh! I never heard of any crackhead doing that. The woman was cut clear in half! Black Dahlia has NUTHIN on this! I decide it's better to not be seen or heard, and to get the heck outta here.

I find the nerd sprayed all over the front steps, cheerleader giblets beyond that, and prom king sliced and diced next to that. Heck, somebody has done it all for me, then I see that somebody. He's huge, wearing a hockey mask, and carrying the biggest axe I 've ever seen. I make a go for it, zigging, zagging, and tumbling out of the way of that axe, and don't make it.

Huh, maybe now I can get some peace. At least I was last woman standing!


----------

